# Knot for Poppers



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Leader has been discussed and there is a school of thought that mono is preferable for its buoyancy and that stiff line is good for its ability to push the lure around, so imparting action.

So can this line of thinking be taken further in deciding which knot to use? For example, would a uni or blood knot assist in pushing the lure around? Or would it inhibit it, by not allowing hte lure to turn, making a loop knot preferable? But isn't it more difficult to push the lure with a loop?

Thoughts?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As with all my knots to terminal tackle I use the locked blood knot. Basically this is because it is the first and only knot I learnt when I was 7 years and it's hasn't failed me in over 30 years.

I've found that this knot is fine for tying fine diameter line to poppers or other small lures and equally as good on 50lb mono leaders when fishing for kingies and salmon.

The KISS theory works for me when it comes to knots 8)


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

i'm with Davey G. All the way with the blood knot it definetly won't let you down and is so easy to use. i use a blood knot on all my lures and rigs.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Another blood knot fan here  How many turns do you guys use? 5-6 for me.


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

hey squidder I do a about 4-7 depending on the thickness of the line. the thicker the less turns, the thinner the more turns. it just holds better I find.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

when I started to use poppers the knot I was shown was the palomar but this was using no leader and never failed me and now I use a locked blood knot on poppers when I use a leader or straight through.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Another blood knot fan here  How many turns do you guys use? 5-6 for me.


on really thin leader (4lb) I'll use up to 15-20 turns - I lost an SX40 a few weeks ago because I tied a knot too hastily and only used 5-6 turns on 4lb leader - the lure got snagged, I pulled hard and the knot undid itself.    My fault completely (not the knot!)

On heavy line however I may only need 3-4 turns to give me enough holding power whilst keeping the knot not-too bulky.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Locked blood knot for me. I only use about 6 turn max for all line sizes.

One thing I do is plenty of spit when tighting the knot, and another sold yank of the knot after I have cut the tags. This is when I usually find out if my knot is good or bad (recheck the tag size after yank).


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Does anyone have an opinion on connecting poppers with a micro-snap? I usually use a little snap for my smaller HBs like SX-40s.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on connecting poppers with a micro-snap? I usually use a little snap for my smaller HBs like SX-40s.


Or or loop knot, which was the original question!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Loop knot, and have caught plenty of Bream    As the poppers I use are very small (30mm), I've found with a blood knot the popper doesn't pop/ bloop very well most of the time and don't sit well in the water without a loop. I normally fish small poppers with 4lb Berkley crystal line, without a leader.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I often use a snap swivel on bigger lures (40mm +) especially if I am going to change techniques or use a range of lures. I use Black Magic as these can sustain the twisting and violent movement to be expected from the pelagics.

I however use a perfection loop for my smaller lures as this seems to allow a much more natural movement and action in the lure.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dave, 
I have been using the blood knot for the same reason as Davey G.

Interesting that the back of some popper packs shows how to tie a loop knot, but the loop needs to be small just enough to allow the popper to move freely.

Might be worth a go one day to test the comparsion, but old habits die hard.

Cheers Dave

Edit after thought
I have been trying to get the towadi's to walk the dog with very limited success i put this down to the low rod angle from a yak but may be the fact that i had a blood knot tieing it on and it couldn't move.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

FWIW, I've been using the perfection loop all along, with the loop tied small. Don't have any fouling issues but was just wondering if anyone thought they got better action out of the lures without a loop. I know it doesn't matter much with larger dawg style lures but this is to be expected. It is the very small ones like towadis that I'm thinking of.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've found for normal HB's (Such as SX40s, etc) that tieing the knot to the eyelet doesn't effect the action too much. Have spent a bit of time in a pool and trying various knots. Didnt notice too much.

Poppers/Topwater lures however I did notice a difference. The action is imparted by the water, rather than the line, so found a big difference in action. The best knot I found (strength wise) was a locked lefty's loop knot or something... I think it's a Rod Harrison mod of the Lefty's one.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think the best way is to experiment and find what knot works best, I have seen the problem with trebles fouling the loop knot and have also experienced the front treble catching the line. I use a 5-7 turn knot and plenty of spit and check and recheck the connection. I did try the mini snaps but watched a top water lure float away because I was on shore bass fishing and forgot to ensure the clip was done up  and cast and well the river gods claimed another one.


----------

